# Just wanted to share some pix...



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Had a little meet with my crew and a photoshoot as well. No Skyline GTRs or anything fancy like your cars, mostly g35s, fx, and old school Datsun 510 (Bluebird).

My friend, Grant took these:












































































































































































































































































































































[/QUOTE]

Thanks for looking...


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's my set... nothing fancy like the first set:


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

Randy's JDM Yo!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

That 510 looks a stunner especially with the SR20, nice job

Thanks for sharing


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Jelousy doesn't even begin to describe!

Those pictures are great, the cars are amazing, the hospitality (basically coke and pizza ) looks yummy...AND THAT HOUSE/MANSION!!!

Are those front & rear lights on the multi-coloured legal where you are?


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

L14M0 said:


> Are those front & rear lights on the multi-coloured legal where you are?


Yeah, the headlights and tails are fine... when they are on, they shine through. Not as bright, I'm sure, I myself would never do that to my car. But hey, each his own...


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Yea I agree I wouldn't do it to mine and each to their own etc. but I was just curious thats all


----------



## Billy32 (Sep 17, 2005)

Top Pic's. 
Top car's!
I am liking the G35's more and more.
Loving the orange G35!


----------



## NBM33 (Jan 15, 2006)

Some fine pics of some fine cars ...Thanks for sharing :smokin:


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Fantastic!:smokin: 
But where are the ladies at? 

I wish the weather was as nice here in the UK 
Looks like you have a really warm friendly group of Nissan Fans there.

What's the Cosworth engine in the first lot of pics?
Tell me more please?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Damn, whose house is that? Awesome pics man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

sky 1t said:


> Fantastic!:smokin:
> But where are the ladies at?
> 
> I wish the weather was as nice here in the UK
> ...


Sorry, no ladies this time, but this weekend is gonna be HUGE! Hot Import Nights Los Angeles:

http://www.hotimportnights.com

and our crew will be there.... I'll be there to take tons of pix of the ladies and cars.

Here's my friend, Marty, with the Cosworth Plenum on his widebody G35:

http://g35driver.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208963

It's on the forum that I'm usually on.

Cheers,

John / speedraver (^_^)


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Some fine rides and damn dude that house is sick.
Tell us about the Audi.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

wow!!!!! great cars and pics!! I love G35, they are so pretty.
The FX are stunning!!!!


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

which part of LA are you from?


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Its so cool to see what can be done with the G35 skyline! And seeing these fine examples i really dont know why we dont see more!.... they are no where near as numerously modded as the same chassis sharing 350z... or the R32 ~ R34... 

Makes me wanna sell the R34GTR and twin turbo the thing and kit out one of these!  will certainly be a rare sight in NZ! Dont even see standard coupes hardly ever!


LOVING the ferrari yet still very unique styling rear of that orange skyline! And the pumped wide guards of the gunmetal one! awesome!


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Faaark! and closely looking at that orange one, the kit is SOOOO seamless! How the rear guard panels just join as 1 unit to the rear bar! great attention to detail! wider guards and kit sooo straight! door handles shaved, very clean look Nice


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

i like these cars. very nice pics. thanks for sharing

greets


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I used to hate 350's when I first saw them, but pics like this make me love them, especially with a widebody kit.
What's that silver estate car, btw? I'm fooking loving it.
And nice job on that curious lighting effect employed in those pictures. I believe they call it 'sun'? Wish we had it over here. Permanent overcast makes for poor photos.....


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

MarkMcQ said:


> I used to hate 350's when I first saw them, but pics like this make me love them, especially with a widebody kit.
> What's that silver estate car, btw? I'm fooking loving it.
> And nice job on that curious lighting effect employed in those pictures. I believe they call it 'sun'? Wish we had it over here. Permanent overcast makes for poor photos.....


350s?? they are all skylines....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Driving the Leam! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Addicted2Boost said:


> 350s?? they are all skylines....


Skyline 350GT's.


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

oh, right u are.. my bad


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

NameIsStanley said:


> which part of LA are you from?


I live in Manhattan Beach and my friends live either around my area or in Orange County, about 40 minutes south of where I live.

I'm sure if we had R34s available to us, we would be modding those, but this is what we have to work with that has a nice style and is great for modding. (^_^)


----------



## ROB_GTR (Dec 5, 2005)

lovely cars, house and most of all...... fantastic weather


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

whats the orange car with the SR20?


----------



## jko (May 9, 2007)

I'm in love with classic Japanese cars, and I'm really drooling over the immaculate Datsun


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

how much hassle does the CHP give you guys? As much as I miss California, I'm convinced that asian face + RHD GT-R = instant pull-over.


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

JapFreak786 said:


> whats the orange car with the SR20?


It's an old school Datsun 510 (Bluebird):

Speedraver\ - R-Rides Photoshoot 3/16/08
Speedraver\ - R-Rides Photoshoot 3/16/08
Speedraver\ - R-Rides Photoshoot 3/16/08

(^_^)


----------



## speedraver (Nov 6, 2007)

kismetcapitan said:


> how much hassle does the CHP give you guys? As much as I miss California, I'm convinced that asian face + RHD GT-R = instant pull-over.


I've never been pulled over in the almost 3 years I've had my car. My friends as well.... The orange G35 widebody is a daily driver for the last 5 years... his wife's. He drives a Honda Accord and just does the shows with his wife's car. (^_^)


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

really enjoyed the pics thanks .. shows a different side to the 350gt g35 skyline thanks


----------



## gibson (Feb 21, 2005)

yeah the 510 bluebird real style with the tomie sr20 ..loving it


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

awesome, loving the orange one and the dark gray ones.

G35 is definately growing on me.

Quite some time ago, still in the carribean there was a lightly modified black one in front of us. they sound really good!


----------

